# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  GSM Τηλεχειρισμός

## GR_KYROS

Η λειτουργία του συστήματος έχει ως εξής 
Εφόσον δεχτεί κλήση το κύκλωμα οπλίζει το relay RL1 οι επαφές του γεφυρώνουν το πλήκτρο αποδοχής (yes) και είναι σε ετοιμότητα για εντολές. 
Οι εντολές δίνονται πατώντας τα αριθμητικά πλήκτρα του τηλεφώνου με το οποίο καλούμε (κινητό ή σταθερό) 
Συγκεκριμένα με το πλήκτρο 1 διεγείρεται το relay 1 με το 2 διεγείρεται το relay 2…. 
Όταν κλείσουμε το τηλέφωνο με το οποίο καλούμε, το σύστημα επανέρχεται σε ετοιμότητα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τροποποιημένο κύκλωμα για τηλεχειρισμό σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο.

----------


## FM1

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η κατασκευή αυτή φίλε Βαγγέλη :Rolleyes:

----------


## plouf

ειχα σκεφτεί στο παρελθον πολλές τέτοιες κατασκευές αλλα δεν έβρισκα dtmf receiver ....

πολυ καλό και έξυπνο

----------


## FM1

Λοιπόν σκέφτομαι το εξής απλό:
Παίρνουμε την τάση δόνησης από το κινητό που χτυπά και την οδηγούμε σε ένα κύκλωμα με ρελέ που θα ενεργοποιεί απευθείας ένα φορτίο στο σπίτι.

Το κύκλωμα όμως αυτό θέλω να κρατά on το φορτίο πχ (καλοριφέρ,λάμπα) και ενώ έχω σταματήσει να καλώ το κινητό-δέκτη,δηλαδή με την πρώτη φορά που καλώ το κινητό να ενεργοποιώ το φορτίο (μόνιμα) και όταν ξανακαλώ να το απενεργοποιώ (μόνιμα).

Τί κύκλωμα πιστεύετε πώς μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω σε αυτή την περίπτωση???

----------


## plouf

T flip flop σε ρελέ...

και αν θέλεις να μην απανταέι αμέσως αλλα μετα απο Χ κτυπήματα συνδέεις ενα counter στο flipflop

ειχα δει μερικά τέτοια κυκλώματα νομίζω στη smart kit
http://www.smartkit.gr/details2.php?...n3=&thepid=188

----------


## leosedf

Καλή αλλα όχι και τόσο αξιόπιστη. Θα προτιμούσα ένα modem με AT Commands που συνδέεται απ ευθείας στο τηλ και να δέχεται και sms για τισ λειτουργίες του.

----------


## plouf

μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι ΧΩΡΙΣ χρηση μικροελεκτη....

πρπ δεν βλεπω το λογο οπου θα αποτυχει ως κυκλωμα

----------


## leosedf

Δεν λέω οτι θα αποτύχει αλλα δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε σημαντικές εφαρμογές.

----------


## FM1

Φίλε Χρήστο σε ευχαριστώ!!! :Smile: 
Ψάχνοντας για flip-flop πέφτω στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα: 555 flip-flp του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ.

Παίρνω λοιπόν την έξοδο του ρελέ RL1 από το πρώτο σχέδιο του φίλου Βαγγέλη επάνω και ανοιχτοκυκλώνω το διακόπτη του SW1 με το 555 flip-flop (βλ συνημμένο) και έτσι πετυχαίνω να ενεργοποιώ πότε on (μόνιμα) και πότε off (μόνιμα) το διακόπτη του καλοριφέρ.
Δηλαδή με μια κλήση πρός το κινητό-δέκτη είμαι on και με την αμέσως επόμενη κλήση θα είμαι off,σαν απλός διακόπτης άνοιξε-κλείσε.

Το ΤIP τρανζίστορ σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο μπορεί να γίνει 2Ν2222 και η αντίσταση βάσης 1ΚΩ,ενώ η λάμπα τρώει πόδι και μπαίνει ρελέ 12V με ανάστροφη δίοδο.

Δηλαδή το όλο σκηνικό θα αποτελείται όπως το σκέφτομαι από 2 κυκλώματα μαζί, από το κύκλωμα του διακόπτη τρανζίστορ που θα ενεργοποιεί το επόμενο κύκλωμα με το 555 flip-flop που θα μου θέτει εντός και εκτός λειτουργίας το καλοριφέρ ανάλογα με την κλήση!

Τί λέτε θα μπορεί το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με το 555 flip-flop να κρατά μόνιμα on και μόνιμα off το φορτίο "παίζοντας" με το διακόπτη SW1;;;

ΥΓ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρουν και πολύ οι πολλές βαθμίδες με ολοκληρωμένα & μΕ,αλλά κάτι απλό και σίγουρο!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σωστός Ηλία
 αν και στο βασικό μου κύκλωμα εάν οδηγήσεις από το  relay ένα άλλο relay με αυτοσυγκράτηση τότε η κατασκευή απλοποιείτε ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## FM1

Bαγγέλη έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις-απορίες:

1ον  Έχεις κατά νού κάποιο κύκλωμα ρελέ με αυτοσυγκράτηση;;;

2oν  Το μοτέρ της δόνησης του κινητού έχει 2 επαφές πάνω στην πλακέτα..ποιά από τις δύο θα δώσω στην βάση του τρανζίστορ;;; ή δεν "παίζει" ρόλο;;; (κανένας από τους δύο που μέτρησα δεν αποτελούσε γείωση για να θεωρούσα τον άλλο σαν σήμα)

3oν  Τα 3,7V του κινητού είναι ικανά να οδηγήσουν το 5V ρελέ;;; ή θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλω εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 5V;;;

----------


## GR_KYROS

1ον Έχεις κατά νού κάποιο κύκλωμα ρελέ με αυτοσυγκράτηση;;;
Υπάρχουν relay εμπορίου με σύστημα αυτοσυγκράτησης (τύπου καστάνιας)

2oν Το μοτέρ της δόνησης του κινητού έχει 2 επαφές πάνω στην πλακέτα..ποιά από τις δύο θα δώσω στην βάση του τρανζίστορ;;; ή δεν "παίζει" ρόλο;;;
Μετράς με πολύμετρο ώστε να αποκλίσεις το αρνητικό.

3oν Τα 3,7V του κινητού είναι ικανά να οδηγήσουν το 5V ρελέ;;; ή θα ήταν καλύτερα να βάλω εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 5V;;;
εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 5V

----------


## FM1

δηλαδή Βαγγέλη ζητάω ένα ρελέ καστάνιας με 5V πηνίο διέγερσης και πχ 220V/3Α (επαφή) το οποίο από ότι κατάλαβα θα μπεί απευθείας στο πρώτο σου σχέδιο χωρίς κάν να μεσολαβήσει άλλη βαθμίδα με ρελέ ή κάποιο flip-flop σωστά;;;

Πιο απλό μου ακούγεται έτσι!,τα ρελέ αυτά πόσο να κοστίζουν;;;

Αν το λέω σωστά το ρελέ καστάνιας παίρνει μια τάση ή έναν παλμό οπλίζει και μένει ενεργοποιημένο (on) μέχρι να ξαναπάρει τον επόμενο παλμό ή τάση και να απενεργοποιηθεί (off).
Σωστά;;;


Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα με τις ερωτήσεις μου :Unsure:

----------


## plouf

μπορεις να ζητήσειs και ρελέ με πηνίο στα 3 volt....

----------


## FM1

Tελικά έδωσα σήμα στην είσοδο αυτού εδώ του διακόπτη-κυκλώματος: (η τάση της δόνησης κυμαινόταν από 800mV-1,2V)
_
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35718_ (μόνο που έβαλα το 2Ν2222)

από τη δόνηση του κινητού και έπειτα από μια κλήση πρός το κινητό το 12V ρελέ λειτουργούσε κανονικά :Smile:  (με απλό ρελέ,όχι καστάνιας)

Ρώτησα μάλιστα σήμερα σε αποθήκη ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού για 12V ρελέ καστάνιας (με αυτοσυγκράτηση) και μου είπαν οτι κοστίζει 16,5 ευρώ.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σωστός :Smile: 

Έχε υπόψην σου μόνο ότι εάν το κινητό είναι σε φόρτιση απενεργοποιείτε η δόνηση.

----------


## FM1

Ωραίος :Smile: ,αυτό δεν το ήξερα :Think:

----------


## GR_KYROS

απλά θα φροντίσεις να δόσης τροφοδοσία στα pins της μπαταρίας , και είσαι ok

μπορείς να πάρεις αναφορά και από τα λαμπάκια του φωτισμού, 
που δεν επηρεάζονται από τον φορτιστή, και που ανταποκρίνονται σε κάθε κλίση.

----------


## FM1

Ναί φίλε Βαγγέλη σωστά και από ένα led μπορείς να πάρεις την εντολή,εγώ πήρα από τη δόνηση (αφού αφαίρεσα το μοτεράκι από μέσα).

Απλώς το έφτιαξα έτσι ώστε το relay driver και το ρελέ να'ναι με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 12V και όχι στα 5V.

Δεν ήθελα να αναμείξω την μπαταρία του κινητού καθόλου στο κύκλωμα του relay driver,αν και αυτή ήταν ικανή να οδηγήσει άνετα ένα 3-5V ρελέ από ότι είδα.

Το κινητό δεν θα είναι μόνο με την πλακέτα,αλλά κανονικά με τα πλαστικά,απλά μόνο τράβηξα δύο καλωδιάκια από μέσα του για να παίρνω την εντολή :Smile:

----------


## FM1

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι πάλι στο θέμα του τηλεχειρισμού γιατί το Τ Flip-flop με το 555 που είχα αναρτήσει σε προηγούμενο πόστ τελικά δεν λειτούργησε όπως πρέπει :Unsure:  (το σχέδιο ήταν από το net).

Ψάχνω για ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι το οποίο όταν θα του δίνω μια εντολή (συνήθως με το κλείσιμο μιας επαφής στο κύκλωμα αυτό) θα μου ενεργοποιεί μόνιμα ένα απλό ρελέ 12V και έπειτα με μία δεύτερη εντολή θα μου απενεργοποιεί πάλι μόνιμα το ρελέ,όπως δηλαδή ένας διακόπτης άνοιξε-κλείσε on-off.

Δεν θέλω να καταφύγω στην λύση του ρελέ (αυτοσυγκράτησης) καστάνιας ή σε κάποιο μΕ απλά να αρκεστώ σε κάποιο απλό & δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα.

Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάτι στο νού του ας μας δώσει τα φώτα του :Smile:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δοκίμασε αυτό

----------


## FM1

Φίλε Βαγγέλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση σου,είναι ότι χρειαζόμουν :Smile: 
'Οταν δοκιμάσω το σχέδιο αυτό και λειτουργήσει θα ανεβάσω όλη την κατασκευή του τηλεχειρισμού με το κινητό στο site.

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΟΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΛΕ ΜΕ 4001 ΘΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΗΣ 2Ν3904 ΤΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΓΕΙΩΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΔΕΞΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΛΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑΙΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 10Κ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ LED ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 555 ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΝΑ 2Ν3904 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΕΓΥΡΗ ΤΟΝ ΡΕΛΕ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ

 _Σε παρακαλώ επεξεργάσου το μήνυμά σου, πατώντας "edit", και γράψε 
με μικρά, και όχι κεφαλαία, με βάση τους Όρους Εγγραφής & Χρήσης.
Στη "γλώσσα" του ίντερνετ, τα κεφαλαία δείχνουν οτι φωνάζεις.


Να'σαι καλά πάντως φίλε,θα δοκιμάσω και αυτή την περίπτωση
_

----------


## Supersakis

Παιδια θελω να ανοιγοκλείνω τα στόρια απο το κατάστημα που εχω με μια αναπάντητη κλήση! Αυτο το προιον εδω http://www.gps-com.gr/default.asp?pi...5110&langid=47  μπορεί να μου κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι κάνει θα το πάρουμε με ένα φίλο σε λίγες μέρες. Το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να τηλεχειριστεί και μέσω ίντερνετ οχι μόνο με sms. Είναι πολύ καλή συσκευή. Μπορεί επίσης να σου λέει αν τα στόρια σου είναι κλειστά η όχι.

----------


## Telemastoras

Απλα παίδες να έχετε στο νού ότι το ρελέ καστάνιας δεν κανει για την δουλεια γιατί δεν γνωρίζεις σε ποια κατάσταση θα βρίσκεται την ώρα που το καλείς. δηλ 1 καλεσμα ανοιγει 2ο κλεινει, αν ομως κανεις κατα λαθος αλλη μια κληση (πραγμα ευκολο) τότε αντι να το κλείσει θα το ανοίξει! Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!
Υ.Σ θα δημοσιευσω στο σαιτ μου ενα πλήρες κύκλωμα για έλεγχο 4 σημείων είσοδου και 4 εξόδου αλλά με μικροΕπεξ. και στα αγγλικά  :Confused1:

----------


## Supersakis

Παιδιά το πήρα τελικά το STD-32 απο την GPScom και αύριο θα μου το εγκαταστήσει ηλεκτρολόγος. Μακάρι να γίνει, θα μου λύσει τα χέρια..

----------


## h@ris

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μετά από καιρό μιας και σκέφτομαι να το υλοποιήσω. Στα RL1-4 τι relay πρέπει να ζητήσω;

----------


## FM1

Από ότι φαίνεται είναι απλά ρελέ με πηνίο 5VDC,έτσι ζήτησε τα.

Ο φίλος Βαγγέλης που το ετοίμασε ίσως γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## h@ris

Α μάλιστα... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## SKyGeorge

> Η λειτουργία του συστήματος έχει ως εξής 
> Εφόσον δεχτεί κλήση το κύκλωμα οπλίζει το relay RL1 οι επαφές του γεφυρώνουν το πλήκτρο αποδοχής (yes) και είναι σε ετοιμότητα για εντολές. 
> Οι εντολές δίνονται πατώντας τα αριθμητικά πλήκτρα του τηλεφώνου με το οποίο καλούμε (κινητό ή σταθερό) 
> Συγκεκριμένα με το πλήκτρο 1 διεγείρεται το relay 1 με το 2 διεγείρεται το relay 2…. 
> Όταν κλείσουμε το τηλέφωνο με το οποίο καλούμε, το σύστημα επανέρχεται σε ετοιμότητα.



Καλησπέρα σ ολους

ειμαι νέος στο forum και ερασιτεχνικα ασχολουμαι με τα ηλεκτρ/κά , εν ολίγοις δεν γνωρίζω πολλά πράγματα , διαβάζω οσο το επιτρέπει ο χρόνος και το προσπαθώ. Επειδή εχετε ανοίξει ενα πολύ ωραίο θέμα που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, αν ειναι δυνατόν στο σχέδιο το αρχικό σου Βαγγέλη δώσε περισσότερες διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με τα ΗΤ9170 CD 4028 αν θέλεις. Επίσης τι παιζει με το speaker που απεικονιζεται προφανώς ,υποθέτω ηχοι πλήκτρων η τι αλλο κλπ κλπ  :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## diggy

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν να κάνω και εγώ αυτή την ωραιότητη κατασκευή αλλά έχω κολλήσει σε 2 θέματα και θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας.

1) Ενώ συναρμολόγησα κανονικά το 1ο κομμάτι (που ενεργοποιεί το ρελέ με βάση την αναφορά από το led) δεν μπορώ να πάρω αναφορά από το led. Όπου και να συνδέσω τη βάση του 548 (στο led) , ενεργοποιείται το ρελέ, ασχέτως αν τα led είναι αναμμένα ή όχι. Το κινητό που επιχειρώ να συνδέσω είναι ένα SE k700i. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να βρώ που είναι η δόνηση για να δοκιμάσω να πάρω αναφορά από εκεί. Το κύκλωμα το ξαναέκανα από την αρχή 2 φορές και 4-5 φορές επαλήθευση και οι συνδέσεις είναι σωστά. Καμιά ιδέα;

2) Δεν μπορώ να βρώ πουθενά τα CD4028 και HT9170. Έψαξα αρκετή ώρα στο internet και δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ άλλο dtmf decoder ούτε bcd to decimal converter. Οπότε το δεύτερο κομμάτι ακόμα δεν το έχω αρχίσει. Καμια ιδέα και εδώ για άλλης εταιρίας εξαρτήματα;

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Καλημέρα!
δοκίμασες αυτό: http://global.ebay.com/DTMF_decoder/...n=0&ListView=1 ?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Γιώργο
το HT9170 είναι αποκωδικοποιητής τόνων πληκτρολογίου σε A-B-C-D 
το CD4028 ενεργοποιεί τις εξόδους του (relay) ανάλογα με τα ψηφιακά A-B-C-D 
περισσότερα θα καταλάβεις εάν διαβάσεις τα datasheet 
Σχετικά με το speaker δεν κατάλαβα τι σε μπερδεύει , από εκεί θα πάρει το κύκλωμα την αναφορά (audio tone )

Δημήτρη 
με δεδομένο ότι έχεις κοινή τροφοδοσία (τηλεφώνου και κυκλώματος) η τουλάχιστον κοινή γείωση, θα πρέπει να αναζητήσεις θετική τάση την ώρα που ανάβουν τα led
για να είσαι σίγουρος βαλε μια δίοδο πριν την 4,7κ
αν και η αναζήτηση θετικής τάσης ενεργοποίησης θα πρέπει να γίνει με ένα πολύ-μετρο.
το καλύτερο θα ήταν να εντοπίσεις το σύστημα δόνησης (μικρό μοτέρ) και να πάρεις αναφορά από εκεί.
το HT9170 είναι λίγο δυσεύρετο, αλλά το CD4028 όχι

----------


## diggy

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω κοινή τροφοδοσία (τηλεφώνου και κυκλώματος).

Βρήκα την θετική αναφορά από τα led. Αλλά πάλι το ρελέ ενεργοποιείται είτε είναι το led αναμμένο είτε όχι.

στα +, - έχω τάση 5,3V (από το φορτιστή του κινητού που δίνει και στο κινητό και στο κύκλωμα)
Στο θετικό πόλο και το άκρο αναφοράς έχω 5V.

Είμαι σωστά ή έχω κάνει καμιά πατάτα με το κύκλωμα και δεν μπορώ να το βρώ;

----------


## diggy

Βασικά τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, για λόγους ευκολίας και επειδή ξεκίνησα να το στήνω σε διάτρητη, δεν έχω κάνει πουθενά γεφυρώσεις με καλώδια και τα έχω όλα πάνω στα άκρα από τα εξαρτήματα. 
Δηλαδή από το + (του κινητού) πάει στον πυκνωτή, στη δίοδο και το πηνίο του ρελέ. Αντίστοιχα και για τα υπόλοιπα. 

Εν ολίγοις τα σημεία στην επισύναψη με μπλέ, κόκκινο, κίτρινο και πράσινο είναι όλα κολλημένα μαζί (το κάθε χρώμα ξεχωριστά)

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, αλλά μήπως υπάρχει;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σωστός
Σε ότι  αφορά το σωστό σημείο αναφοράς στο κινητό τηλέφωνο,
 ένα όργανο (πολύ-μετρο) θα βοηθούσε στον εντοπισμό του.

----------


## diggy

Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο και βρήκα το θετικό του led, στο οποίο όμως όποτε συνδέω την βάση του 548 πάντα κλείνει το ρελέ, είτε είναι αναμμένο είτε όχι. 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι τα led στο κινητό ενεργοποιούνται/απενεργοποιούνται από τη μεριά της γείωσης οπότε μέχρι το Led φτάνει ρεύμα, γι'αυτό και ενεργοποιεί πάντα το ρελέ όταν του δίνω από εκεί αναφορά (ξέχασα βέβαια να μετρήσω το + του led με το GND του κινητού να το επιβεβαιώσω).
Έχω δίκαιο σε αυτά που λέω ή το πήρα λάθος;

Από την άλλη μετά από πολύ κόπο, διέλυσα εντελώς το κινητό και βρήκα τη δόνηση που ήταν κρυμένη τέρμα μέσα και έδωσα αναφορά από εκεί (από το + πάντα). ΚΑΙ δουλεύει Σχεδόν τέλεια. Σχεδόν, γιατί προέκυψε ένα άλλο πρόβλημα: Η δόνηση που δίνει (από το service menu του κινητού τουλάχιστον) δεν είναι 1 μακρόσυρτη αλλά 3 βόμβοι με μειούμενη κάθε φορά τάση. Οπότε σε κάθε κλήση θα ανοιγοκλείνει το ρελέ 3 φορές. Θα μου πεις βέβαια πάλι ανοιχτό θα καταλήγει αλλά θα ταλαιπωρείται το ρελέ. Δεν θέλω να μπώ στη διαδικασία counter γιατί θα μεγαλώσει πολύ το project και το θέλω όσο πιο compact γίνεται, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω και με κάρτα σε πραγματική κλήση και θα επενέλθω.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Δοκίμασε να ρυθμίσεις εσύ την δόνηση.
Εξηγούμαι:
Πολλά κινητά έχουν ρύθμιση "λειτουργίας δόνησης στον ρυθμό της μελωδίας". Εγώ σε ένα παλιό Τ10, έφτιαξα ringtone με 2 δευτερόλεπτα συνεχόμενο τόνο ακολουθούμενα από 8 δευτερόλεπτα παύσης. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο πήρα 2 δευτερόλεπτα συνεχόμενης δόνησης και μπόρεσα εύκολα να οδηγήσω το relay. :Wink:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Okεπικεντρώσου στην δόνηση
Εάν δεν καταφέρεις σωστή ρύθμιση για συνεχόμενο παλμό δόνησης, τοποθετείς έναν πυκνωτή στην βάση του τρανζίστορ και τον μετατρέπεις σε συνεχόμενο.

----------


## diggy

ΟΚ. και ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση.

Σε πρώτη φάση, αφού είδα ότι δουλεύει το πρώτο κομμάτι, λέω να το κάνω να ενεργοποιεί ένα ρελέ με την αναπάντητη και μετέπειτα να κάνω το δεύτερο με τους DTMF.

Ρωτάω λοιπόν, από τη στιγμή που θα γίνεται η αναπάντητη, και θα σταματά η αναφορά από τη δόνηση, για να έχω ένα ρελέ σε συγκράτηση θα πρέπει ή να πάρω ένα ρελέ καστάνιας (πολύ ακριβό) ή να έχω 1 bit μνήμης για να κρατάει το on/off. Σωστα;

Μπορώ τώρα να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα Τ flip flop (ή JK με γεφυρωμένα τα j,k) ώστε να έχω το 1 bit που χρειάζομαι και να δουλεύει σε latched ON/OFF; Και εαν ναι, τι συχνότητα να βάλω στο clock;

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://www.probyte.fi/info/gsmrelay.htm

http://www.elektronika.ba/666/tiny-gsm-alarm-system/

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δημήτρη δεν χρειάζεται relay συγκράτησης , για σκέψου....
εφόσον το απλό relay θα βραχυκυκλώσει την επαφή πληκτρολογίου , τότε ανοίγει το τηλέφωνο, σταματά η δόνηση , απενεργοποιείτε το relay, και επικοινωνεί.
τέλος εφόσον το τηλέφωνο που καλεί κλίση, μετά από δευτερόλεπτα κλίνει και το τηλέφωνο δέκτης.

Θάνο ωραία τα κυκλώματα με pic αλλά χρειάζονται κάποιες περισσότερες γνώσεις, και εδώ όπως βλέπεις αντιμετωπίζουμε δυσκολίες με ένα τρανζίστορ.

----------


## diggy

> Δημήτρη δεν χρειάζεται relay συγκράτησης , για σκέψου....
> εφόσον το απλό relay θα βραχυκυκλώσει την επαφή πληκτρολογίου , τότε ανοίγει το τηλέφωνο, σταματά η δόνηση , απενεργοποιείτε το relay, και επικοινωνεί.
> τέλος εφόσον το τηλέφωνο που καλεί κλίση, μετά από δευτερόλεπτα κλίνει και το τηλέφωνο δέκτης.



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση (όπως είναι στο αρχικό κύκλωμα) φυσικά και δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά είπα πιο πάνω, ότι σε πρώτη φάση θέλω να το κάνω να ανοιγοκλείνει το ρελέ με αναπάντητη, οπότε και δεν θα γεφυρώσω το πλήκρο yes.

Απλά με μια αναπάντητη θα ανοίγει, με μια επόμενη θα κλείνει.

Λοιπόν;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση , κύκλωμα συγκράτησης, η relay καστάνιας, η συνδυασμός απλών relayόπως το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.

----------


## klik

ή ένα f-f,
ή ενα 4040 (δυαδικό διαιρέτη)

----------


## diggy

Μετά από ψάξιμο με τα flip flop κατέφερα να κάνω ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω. Ρίξτε το ένα μάτι. Στο Multisim το έκανα, και δουλεύει, στο κύκλωμά μας δεν θα δουλέψει???

Εννοείται οι παροχές θα συνδεθούν με το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα και το push button με την θετική αναφορά του led από το κινητό.
Στη θέση της λάμπας, ρελέ με πηνείο στα 5V.

----------


## klik

μονο μην αφήσεις ασύνδετες τις εισόδους του 2ου ff στο 4027 :Wink:

----------


## diggy

Γιατί θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## klik

λειωνει το ράστερ :Smile:

----------


## diggy

Έχω πρόβλημα.

Έκανα το κομμάτι με το FF αλλά για κάποιο λόγο μου βγάζει στο Q=2V με clock στο χαμηλό.

Αρχική κατάσταση είναι 0 οπότε κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν Q=0V και ~Q=5V. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην δουλεύει κανονικά το FF και συνεπώς και το ρελέ.

Επίσης τα set/reset ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν, δηλαδή δεν αλλάζουν την έξοδο.

Τι μπορεί να παίζει;

----------


## klik

Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σχηματικό όπως ακριβώς το έχεις κάνει;
Έχεις συνδέσει όλες τις ασύνδετες εισόδους στη γείωση;

----------


## diggy

Αυτό είναι το σχηματικό. 
Δοκίμασα και να βγάλω τα R1,R2, Q1 και να δίνω απ'ευθείας στο κύκλωμα του Clock αλλά πάλι τίποτα.

----------


## klik

όταν ανέφερα σχηματικό του τι έχεις κάνει ενοσούσα αυτό που πραγματικά έκανες όχι αυτο που ήθελες να κάνεις :Biggrin:  
δηλαδή:
δεν νομίζω να έχεις βάλει λαμπάκι στην έξοδο
και δεν είπες τι έκανες με τις αχρησιμοποίητες εισόδους.
Δες και τι τάσεις μετράς στα ~Q1, Q2, ~Q2

----------


## diggy

Συγνώμη για πριν ανέβασα λάθος σχηματικό.

Αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα όπως το έκανα.
Σαν πηγή το έδω δόσει απ'ευθείας από το φορτιστή που θα δίνω στο κινητό (5V 450mA) και σαν αναφορά το γεφυρώνω με το + για τις δοκιμές πριν το μοντάρω πάνω στο κινητό.

Οι τάσεις είναι πλέον σωστά:
Q1 = 5V, ~Q2 = 0V

Αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει πάντα σωστά Άλλες φορές κάνει κανονικά το toggle και άλλες φορές τρελαίνεται.

Μήπως να βάλω κανένα πυκνωτή στην αναφορά; Μάλλον ούτως ή άλλως θα χρειαστώ γιατί η δόνηση στο κινητό είναι βηματική και όχι συνεχόμενη οπότε θα ανοιγοκλείνει το ρελέ.

----------


## klik

> Αλλά δεν μου δουλεύει πάντα σωστά Άλλες φορές κάνει κανονικά το toggle και άλλες φορές τρελαίνεται.
> 
> Μήπως να βάλω κανένα πυκνωτή στην αναφορά; Μάλλον ούτως ή άλλως θα χρειαστώ γιατί η δόνηση στο κινητό είναι βηματική και όχι συνεχόμενη οπότε θα ανοιγοκλείνει το ρελέ.



Σε κατασκευή που είχα βάλει να διαβάζει το alarm απο ρολόι χειρός, είχα βάλει αντισταση σε σειρά πυκνωτή προς τη γή (και μια μεγάλη αντίσταση παράλληλα στον πυκνωτή) και δουλευε. Βάλε μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή για να δοκιμάσεις.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: τα 2Q, ~2Q είναι έξοδοι. ΜΗΝ τα συνδεεις στη γη. θα χαλασει το 4027

----------


## diggy

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Τελικά κατάφερα να το κάνω να δουλέψει. κατέβασα την R3 σε 4,7Ohm
Υπάρχουν όμως 2 θέματα:

1) Η τάση που παίρνω από τη δόνηση δεν είναι 5v αλλά γύρω στα 3. Αυτό δεν έδινε αρκετή τάση στο clock. Έβαλα ένα πυκνωτή 47μF παράλληλα με τη γή και πλέον μου δίνει κανονικά την αναφορά.

Από την άλλη η δόνηση του κινητού ειναι βηματική (δίνει 3 παλμούς μειούμενης τάσης) οπότε πρέπει μάλλον να βάλω κάποιο μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή να γεμίζει και να δίνει 1 παλμό; 

2) Για κάποιο λόγο όταν δίνω ρεύμα στην κατασκευή αλλάζει και το FF οπότε ξεκινά πάντα σε Q1 ON. (Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίνεται αλλά με βολεύει γιατί όταν ανόιγει το κινητό δίνει 1 δόνηση οπότε ξεκινά κανονικά σε Q1=0)

----------


## klik

> 2) Για κάποιο λόγο όταν δίνω ρεύμα στην κατασκευή αλλάζει και το FF οπότε ξεκινά πάντα σε Q1 ON. (Δεν ξέρω γιατί γίνεται αλλά με βολεύει γιατί όταν ανόιγει το κινητό δίνει 1 δόνηση οπότε ξεκινά κανονικά σε Q1=0)



 τέλεια (ότι δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε...)

Θα μπορούσες να ξεκινάς με reset το FF αν εβαζες το reset του 4027 σε ενα RC απο το Vcc στο Vss, ώστε να κρατα κατασταση reset για λίγο στο άναμα (μεχρι να φορτιστει ο πυκνωτης). Και παράλλλα με την αντίσταση μια διοδο αναστοφα ώστε να τον εκφορτιζει γρήγορα όταν κόψεις την τροφοδοσία.

Για την χαμηλή τάση, βάλε ένα bc547 να οδηγείται απο τη δόνηση και αυτό να οδηγεί το clock του 4027.
Ααυτό βέβαια θα κάνει ένα αντιστροφεα NOT, οπότε βάζεις και ένα δεύτερο για να έχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα ή χρησιμοποιείς την έξοδο ~Q1 αντι για την Q1.

ΥΓ.Tο 4027 το πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα με ρολοι χεριου και έπιανα το alarm. Απο το Q1 έδινα έξοδο για ένα ρελε και ταυτόχρονα φόρτιζα μέσω ενός RC έναν πυκνωτή ο οποίος όταν έφτανε σε κάποιο επίπεδο φόρτισης, έκανε reset το 4027. Ετσι είχα ένα απλό χρονόμετρο για την διάρκεια όπλισης του ρελέ (αντιστάσεις της τάξης των 10ΜΩ και πυκνωτές 10uF).

Οπότε αν θέλεις με την ενεργοποίηση του κινητού να τερματίζει μόνο του μετά απο κάποια ώρα, ίσως σε βολεύει αυτή η λύση

----------


## diggy

Με την τάση της δόνησης δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Με τον πυκνωτή δίνει κανονικά την αναφορά.

Αλλά από την άλλη πως θα κάνω τα 3 συνεχόμενα σήματα σε 1;

Ανάγκη για timer επί του παρόντος δεν υπάρχει αλλά σ'ευχαριστώ για την ιδέα...

----------


## daman

αγαπητοι,χωρις να θελω να μειωσω κανεναν για τις κατασκευες του 
μηπως θα ητανε καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησουμε καποια τετοια κατασκευη ?
το μονο προβλημα που ισως υπαρχει ειναι να βρουμε καποιο αρχαιο κινητο που να υποστηριζεται απο τις συσκευες (τις φθηνες),αλλιως παμε σε ανεξαρτητη συσκευη που ειναι ακριβοτερη......
δειτε το λινκ
http://www.electronicsdesign-bg.com/?t=6&c=2
οι βουλγαροι εχουν και αλλα καλουδια για μας τους χομπιστες πολυ φθηνα και αξιολογα (τιμες σε € χωρις τελωνειο)
απο καποιο σημειο και μετα κουραζεσαι να καθεσαι να φτιαχνεις κατι οταν μπορεις να το βρεις ετοιμο σε καλη τιμη(εξαιρουνται οι περιπτωσεις εκπαιδευτικες,πορωμενων,μαζοχιστων,κτλ)
δεν θελω να προσβαλλω κανεναν και καμμια κατασκευη,μιλαω για μενα προσωπικα μονο και σας δινω το λινκ σαν βοηθεια αν το χρειαζεστε.
απο βουλγαρια παιρνω αρκετα πραγματα και το μονο προβλημα ειναι η αξιοπιστια του καταστηματος και ηασφαλεια της συναλλαγης.(πολλα τα αγοραζω ο ιδιος αφου μπορω να πηγαινω αρκετα συχνα λογω γειτνιασης(μενω κομοτηνη)
ελπιζω να μην κουρασα αλλα να βοηθησα καποιους
ευχαριστω

----------


## Cantfindname

Καλησπερα,
θα μπορουσε να εξηγησει καποιος στο  			 		  		 		 			 			τροποποιημένο κύκλωμα για τηλεχειρισμό σε σταθερό τηλέφωνο ο μετρητής δεκαδων cd4017 που ακριβως χρησιμευει?
Ρωταω καθαρα απο θεωρητικο ενδιαφερον, γιατι αν και ειμαι σε παρεμφερη σχολη, δυστυχως δεν κανουμε τετοιες ωραιες πρακτικες εφαρμογες, παρα μονο θεωρια μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως και παλι δεν το καταλαβαινω πληρως  :Rolleyes:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το 4017 απαριθμεί 5 κλίσεις (χτυπήματα) και οπλίζει το relay ανοίγοντας την γραμμή (απάντηση)
Οι παράλληλες επαφές του relay εφαρμόζουν την τάση του φορτισμένου πυκνωτή στο pin 15 (reset) και μετά το τέλος της εκφόρτωσης (συγκεκριμένος χρόνος ) αποσυνδέει το κύκλωμα από την γραμμή.
Το κομμάτι αυτό δεν έχει εφαρμοστή στην πράξη, και τώρα που το βλέπω νομίζω μπορεί να γίνει και καλύτερο.

----------


## GR_KYROS

στο αρχικό κύκλωμα το MT8870 είναι αντίστοιχο του HT9170

----------


## GR_KYROS

παίρνω την πρωτοβουλία να δημοσιεύσω την σχετική κατασκευή του συναδέλφου Νίκου (Bobiras)
ο οποίος παιδεύτηκε και τελικά κατάφερε να τελειώσει επιτυχώς το κύκλωμα.
αλλά θεωρώντας εμφανισιακά ακαλαίσθητη την κατασκευή δεν την δημοσίευσε.
πιστεύω ότι οι πρώτες κατασκευές όλων μας ήταν χειρότερες από αυτήν, είμαι σίγουρος πως η επόμενη που θα κατασκευάσει θα είναι τέλεια. 

δεν είναι κακό να προσπαθείς να υλοποιήσεις μια κατασκευή και εμφανισιακά να βγαίνει λίγο ακαλαίσθητη.

κακό είναι να το παίζεις όλο θεωρία και κρητική, και να μην παρουσιάζεις ούτε μια εφαρμογή.

μπράβο Νίκο

----------


## GR_KYROS

διευκρινίσεις για το αρχικό κύκλωμα 

επιβεβαίωση εντολής 
εφόσον δοθούν οι σωστές εντολές, η πιθανότητα λάθους είναι λιγότερο από 1%
το τι εντολές δίνονται, φαίνονται στην οθόνη του τηλεφώνου (εντολέα)

λειτουργία κυκλώματος
τα relays *δεν* μανταλώνουν μόνιμα
εξήγηση
πατώντας το 1 οπλίζει το Νο 1 relay
πατώντας το 2 οπλίζει το Νο 2 relay και ξε-οπλίζει το Νο 1
συμπέρασμα
έτσι όπως είναι η σχεδίαση μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλέφωνο και να ενεργοποιήσουμε ένα από τα τέσσερα relay (τέλος)
το relay θα παραμένει οπλισμένο έως την επόμενη κλίση στην όποια εάν θέλουμε να το απενεργοποιήσουμε πατάμε απλά το (0)
η ενεργοποιούμε επόμενο relay κάνοντας reset αυτόματα το προηγούμενο.

εάν παρεμβάλουμε κυκλώματα συγκράτησης η χρησιμοποιήσουμε relay καστάνιας η λειτουργία διαφοροποιείτε ανάλογα.
σε κάθε περίπτωση η επιβεβαίωση εντολών δεν έχουμε, σε κάθε αμφιβολία δίνουμε εντολή reset και επαναλαμβάνουμε.

μπορούμε να αναπτύξουμε το κύκλωμα με ακουστικούς τόνους επιβεβαίωσης εντολής, να μας απαντά με sms για το εάν εκτέλεσε την εντολή, να μας παίρνει τηλέφωνο και να ρωτά αν χρειαζόμαστε κάτι.

----------


## billtech

να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο τοτε γτ εσυ φανταζομαι ξερεις καλα το HT9170.
υπαρχει καποιο ποδι που ειναι 0 και μολις εχει δεδομενα στη εξοδο(δηλ πατηθηκε πληκτρο)αρα υπαρχει εντολη να γινεται 1?
εγω σκεφτηκα οπως ειναι με εναν απλο κωδικα με επεξεργαστη να ελεγχω αυτο το ποδαρακι που προυπα και αμα γινει 1 να διαβαζω τα 4 bit εντολης. και με επεξεργαστη να κανω οτι κανει το CD4028.

----------


## tomhat

Μηπως εξυπηρετει το κυκλωματακι αυτο start stop?

----------


## tomhat

Δειτε ακομη και αυτο, παλι σαν start stop με το cd4001 η cd4011...

----------


## tomhat

Και το παρακατω σαν dtmf decoder

----------


## billtech

φιλε tomhat δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το νοημα των Post σου.

----------


## tomhat

Για να γινω πιο σαφης λοιπον τα 2 πρωτα σχεδια αφορουν για ανοιγμα και κλεισιμο των κλησεων αντι για βηματοπορικο relay και το τριτο σχεδιο για για αποδηκοποιηση των εντολων DTMF.

----------


## billtech

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι? το DV γινεται Hi  οταν λαβει ενα code σωστα?
και οταν το αποδικωποιησει και ειναι ετοιμα για να βγουν στη πορτα D0-D3 γινεται Hi το OE σωστα?

----------


## GR_KYROS

σαν νέα παιδιά με όρεξη ψαχτείτε για βελτίωση του συστήματος  :Smile: 
παρακάτω βλέπετε μια (αποτυχημένη) σχετική κατασκευή μου με microcontroller απο ΤΕ δεν νομίζω να φταίει η σχεδίαση η το πρόγραμμα, ίσως φταίω εγώ που έχω μεγαλώσει  :Sad:

----------


## billtech

εγω εχω κατι υποψιν μου αλλα πανω απο ολα ρε γμτ δεν εχω προχειρο τηλεφωνο να παιξω μαζι του.
πρεπει να βρω.
με εναν PIC θα κανω δουλεια.
απο οσο ειδα μολις λαβει ενα tone η εξοδος DV γινεται HI σωστα?και εμφανιζετε το αποκοδικοποιημενο σημα στα ποδια D0-D3 σωστα?

----------


## thanos_ilion

Καλησπέρα μιπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει τι υλικα χρειαζετε για να φτιαξω το κυκλομα???????να ρωτισω και κατι αλλο οτι κινιτο θελουμε μπορουμε να βαλουμε επανω και τι πρεπει να κοιταξω και να βρω στο κινιτο ευχαριστω για την υπομονη σας

----------


## Bobiras

τα υλικα θαναση φαινονται στην πρωτη σελιδα στην φοτο :Wink:

----------


## thanos_ilion

ευχαριστω για την απαντιση μπομπιρα αλλα τισ ειδα τισ φοτο και δεν πολυ καταλαβα για αυτο ρωτισα αν μπορει καποιοσ να μου τα πει αναλιτικα νεοσ στο αθλιμα βλεπεις και δεν τα πιανω με την πρωτη........

----------


## Bobiras

> ευχαριστω για την απαντιση μπομπιρα αλλα τισ ειδα τισ φοτο και δεν πολυ καταλαβα για αυτο ρωτισα αν μπορει καποιοσ να μου τα πει αναλιτικα νεοσ στο αθλιμα βλεπεις και δεν τα πιανω με την πρωτη........



τα υλικα ειναι ως εξης.
για το κυκλομα που θα απανταει το κινητο μονο του ειναι 
1χ 47κΩ αντισταση
1χ 4,7κΩ αντισταση
1χ 220mf ηλεκτρολιτικο πυκνοτη
1χ BC548 τραντζιστορ
1χ 1Ν4148 διοδο
1χ ρελεδακι 5v (μονο μια επαφη θα χρεισιμοποιησουμε εμεις)

για το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα κυκλομα τα υλικα ειναι τα εξης.
2χ 100κΩ αντισταση
1χ 330κΩ αντισταση
4χ 10κΩ αντισταση
4χ 2Ν2222 διοδους
2χ 1mf πυκνωτες
1χ 3,57 κρυσταλλο
1χ CD4028 ολοκληρομενο
1χ ΗΤ9170 ή ΜΤ8870 ολοκληρομενο (ποιο ευκολα θα βρεις το δευτερο αλλα οποιο και να βαλεις ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα δεν αλλαζει τπτ στην συνδεσμολογια.
4χ ρελαδακια 5v πηνια.

ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## thanos_ilion

ευχαριστω πολυ βοηθισες αρκετα!!!!!! αααα κατι αλλο μπορω να βαλω οτι κινιτο θελω?

----------


## JimKarvo

Μπορείς να βάλεις ότι θέλεις, αρκεί να έχει 1) Δόνηση, και 2) πλήκτρα (όχι αφής)

----------


## beymakias

ο plouf στην πρωτη σελιδα λεει οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε καποιο ιδιο κυκλωμα με D FLIP FLOP & RELE.....μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει αυτο???γιατι βαζω το flip flop βαζω και ενα led στο q για να δω την λειτουργεια και βλεπω οτι οταν βαζω 0 και εχω παλμο εχω εξοδο 0 ενω αμα κοψω το παλμο συνεχιζω να εχω 0.....το ιδιο συμβαινει και στο 1.πως θα κανω οταν καλω να μενει ανοικτο και οταν καλω ξανα να κλεινει....με αυτο το τροπο θελω να το πετυχω......σας ευχαριστω.....

----------


## soulhealer

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι?? χωρίς να έχω δοκιμάσει το κύκλωμα, πως γίνεται να κάνεις κλήση με το κινητό (γεφυρώνοντας την επαφή yes)?? 
δεν πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο χρονοκυκλωμα ώστε να σου βραχυκυκλώσει 2 φορές την ίδια επαφή?? (η πρώτη για εύρεση κλήσης και η δεύτερη για κλήση του αριθμού)
μπορεί αυτό να γίνει απλά οπλίζοντας ένα ρελε?? ή πρέπει να οπλίσω το ίδιο ρελέ 2 φορές στα καπάκια, όπως θα έκανα δηλαδή αν ήθελα να κάνω κλήση
από το κινητό μου με πληκτρολόγιο??

----------


## plouf

> ο plouf στην πρωτη σελιδα λεει οτι μπορουμε να κανουμε καποιο ιδιο κυκλωμα με D FLIP FLOP & RELE.....μπορει καποιος να το εξηγησει αυτο???γιατι βαζω το flip flop βαζω και ενα led στο q για να δω την λειτουργεια και βλεπω οτι οταν βαζω 0 και εχω παλμο εχω εξοδο 0 ενω αμα κοψω το παλμο συνεχιζω να εχω 0.....το ιδιο συμβαινει και στο 1.πως θα κανω οταν καλω να μενει ανοικτο και οταν καλω ξανα να κλεινει....με αυτο το τροπο θελω να το πετυχω......σας ευχαριστω.....



 ]
T flip flop  ,

βάζεις το Τ στο "1" σταθερά και του δίνεις "παλμους" απο το clock ετσι συγκρατει

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σχετικά με την ερώτηση του soulhealer 
Το κύκλωμα θέματος , αφορά δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού
Για να προκαλέσεις κλήση με μια επαφή relay θα πρέπει 
η να γεφυρώσεις το yes και το τηλέφωνο θα καλέσει τον ποιο πρόσφατο αριθμό που κλήθηκε
η να γεφυρώσεις το 1 η όποιο πλήκτρο έχει οριστεί για ταχεία κλήση (το σωστό)

----------


## soulhealer

η να γεφυρώσεις το yes και το τηλέφωνο θα καλέσει τον ποιο πρόσφατο αριθμό που κλήθηκε
η να γεφυρώσεις το 1 η όποιο πλήκτρο έχει οριστεί για ταχεία κλήση (το σωστό)[/QUOTE]

οπότε λες ότι για να με ειδοποιήσει ο συναγερμός θα πρέπει πρώτα να πατηθεί το "1" για ταχεία κλήση και μετά καπάκι το "yes" για επιβεβαίωση?? άρα 2 ρελέ,
όπου όταν οπλίσει το ένα (πάτημα πλήκτρου "1") θα δίνει ταυτόχρονα με rc κύκλωμα, ώστε με λίγη καθυστέρηση, να οπλίζει το 2 ρελέ και να γεφυρώνει το "yes".. σωστά??
και έτσι επιτυγχάνω σωστό τρόπο κλήσης..

----------


## navar

νομίζω πως δεν ειναι ανάγκη για 2 ρελέ !
ας πούμε βάζεις στην θέση 3 στις γρήγορες κλήσεις τον αριθμό σου.
κρατώντας πατημενο το 3 για 2 δευτερα το κινητό καλεί αυτόματα χωρίς να είναι ανάγη να πατηθεί το yes !

----------


## GR_KYROS

σωστός ο Κωνσταντίνος, αυτό είπα και εγώ αλλά δεν έγινα κατανοητός   :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeH

Καλή χρονιά.
Συνεχίζω ένα παλιό θέμα, επειδή μου ήρθε μια ιδέα για κατασκευή.
Υπάρχει τρόπος το σήμα DTMF που έρχεται από κινητό να γίνει σειριακή πληροφορία
για να το οδηγήσουμε από RS232 σε έναν υπολογιστή;

----------


## billtech

εννοεις να αποδηκοποιεισεις πρωτα το σημα και να βρεις ποιο πληκτρο πατηθηκε και να στειλεις αυτη τη τιμη στον υπολογιστη?

----------


## GeorgeH

Χρόνια Πολλά Βασίλη.
Αυτό εννοώ, για να στείλω εντολες στον υπολογιστή
με ένα κινητό από μακρυά.

----------


## billtech

καλη χρονια και σε εσενα....
δες το HT9170. μεσα στο Datasheet του εχει οτι πληροφορια θες. και κυκλωμα και τι σου βγαζει με το καθε πατημα που λαμβανει.
αν σου κανει κοιταξε το και εδω ειμαστε...

----------


## GeorgeH

Σόρυ! Το κοιταξα, αλλα δεν βρήκα (ή δεν κατάλαβα) κάτι σε σειριακή έξοδο της αποκωδικοποίησης.
Βρήκα όμως οτι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το 74HC165 σαν μετατροπέα. Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς
να ανεβάσει κανένα σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Τι ακριβός ψάχνετε παιδιά ?
Η έξοδος από το ακουστικό του κινητού, μπορεί να μεταφέρει τους τόνους στο PC στην είσοδο μικροφώνου.
Από εκεί και πέρα με ανάλογο πρόγραμμα μεταφράζονται σε εντολές ….

----------


## GeorgeH

Ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη. Μου ήρθε κι εμένα η ιδέα. Έψαξα και βρήκα και το πρόγραμμα σε VB μαζί με τον κώδικα.
Τώρα κάνω κάτι τροποποιήσεις στον κώδικα για να μεταφέρω τα δεδομένα σε άλλη εφαρμογή, δική μου,
που όμως την έχω γράψει σε Delphi.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά.
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα σχετικό με τη συζήτηση, αλλά δε βρήκα απάντηση.
Έχω έναν τηλεχειρισμό με GSM modem. Το ένα στον υπολογιστή και το άλλο στην απομακρυσμένη συσκευή, που έχει σειριακή είσοδο και τρέχει Apache server.
Apache τρέχω και τοπικά και μου ανοίγει τη σελίδα της συσκευής μου και έτσι όταν γίνει η σύνδεση (τοπικά με σειριακό καλώδιο ή με το modem) μπορώ να την χειριστώ.
Το σύστημα δούλευε κανονικά εδώ και χρόνια, μέχρι που χτύπησε σκληρός και έχασα τις ρυθμίσεις μου που υπήρχαν σε ένα .exe αρχείο. Δε θυμάμαι καν μετά από τόσα χρόνια τι είχαμε κάνει και πως καλούσαμε.
Στην παρούσα φάση με hyperteminal καλώ κανονικά την απομακρυσμένη συσκευή, αλλά όταν πάω να μπω στη σελίδα της μου βγάζει access denied. Δεν έχω password στη συσκευή, πάντα έτσι δούλευε.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι: με το hyperteminal θα πρέπει να δώσω κάποια επιπλέον εντολή ΑΤ για να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους τα modem, οπότε το απομακρυσμένο να δει την COM της συσκευής και να έχω πρόσβαση στον Apache της? Εγώ καλώ με ΑΤD003069XXXXXXX και ενώ γίνετε η σύνδεση των modem, έχω όπως είπα access denied.
Θέλει κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση το τοπικό modem? 
Έχω κολλήσει και κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## klik

Σίγουρα δουλεύει το hyperterminal γι'αυτό που ζητάς; Πιό πολύ σε δικτύωση με RAS μοιάζει...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος για το hyperterminal, δε θυμάμαι καν τι είχαμε κάνει πριν 6-7 χρόνια και έχω φάει όλο το νετ, έχω διαβάσει τα πάντα για GSM modem και δεν έχω βρει άκρη.

----------


## vas58

Καλή σου ημέρα. Πρέπει πρώτα να σου πω ένα ευχαριστώ για την εφαρμογή που έχεις δώσει το 2009, με τον τηλεχειρισμό μέσω αποστολής tdmf, που τον κατασκευάσα αλλά με το 8870 αντί του 9170 που δεν εύρισκα. 
Θα ήθελα, αν μπορείς, τη βοήθειά σου γιατί ενώ τοπικά, δηλαδή συνδέοντας στη τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή και δίνοντας τόνους από την τηλεφωνική μου συσκευή δουλεύουν όλα τέλεια, αυτό για να γίνει από μακρυά, δηλαδή μέσω τηλεφωνική κλήσης, πρέπει να πατηθεί το πλήκτρο 3-4 φορές για να δουλέψει και μερικές φορές καθόλου δεν αναγνωρίζει τους τόνους. Μήπως έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια αλλάγή στο φίλτρο που υπάρχει πριν το 9170/8870;
Αυτό θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω και ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Βασίλης από Αθήνα

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δοκίμασε έναν ακόμα πυκνωτή .1 παράλληλα στον υπάρχοντα στην είσοδο.
Η αντικατέστησε την 100κ αντίσταση με ρυθμιζόμενη, και δοκίμασε.
Γενικά πρέπει να ανεβάσεις το σήμα που δέχεται το κύκλωμα.
Εκτός και αν έχεις πολύ θόρυβο στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή.

----------


## vas58

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.
Τελικά έκανα το κύκλωμα που υπάρχει στο datasheet του 8870 στην figure 6 στη σελίδα 7 Differential Input Configuration
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../CM8870PE.html
με τις τιμές στις αντιστάσεις και τους πυκνωτές που γράφει και με ανοχή στις αντιστάσεις όπως λέει 1% απαραίτητα και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. 
Έτσι ή κατασκευή που πρότεινες λειτουργεί άψογα με κλήση από σταθερό τηλέφωνο και από κινητό επίσης. Λέω να προχωρήσω τώρα και στην εφαρμογή που έχεις δώσει για απάντηση από κινητό με τις τροποποιήσεις που έχεις πει πάνω στο κινητό. Θα σε κουράσω λίγo ακόμη για να σε ρωτήσω αν έχεις ασχοληθεί καθόλου με το πως γίνεται το remote control συσκευών στο σπίτι, μέσω κινητού με android, κάτι που βλέπω ότι μερικές εταιρείες το διαφημίζουν. Είναι θέμα ανάπτυξης εφαρμογής πάνω σε android ή όχι;
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## electricalgian

Καλησπερα. Θα  μπορουσες να παρουσιασεις το ολο κυκλωμα τωρα που δουλευει αψογα και με κινητο αλλα και με σταθερο τηλεφωνο για να το κατασκευασω. Ευχαριστω

----------


## manousos81

Δυστυχώς δεν εχω καταφέρει να το θεσω σε λειτουργιά και το χρειάζομαι αυτο το κύκλωμα. Μήπως βλέπετε κάποιο λάθος που δεν το βλέπω εγώ?   IMG_20171028_131050.jpg 
IMG_20171028_131112.jpg

----------

